# 2013 NFL Predictions



## jtprin (Jun 9, 2013)

*NFC* - Packers, Saints, Cowboys, 49ers, Bucs, Giants *AFC* - Patriots, Broncos, Texans, Ravens, Dolphins, Bengals [HR][/HR]*NFCCG* - GB vs. SF *AFCCG* - DEN vs. HOU


----------



## SeriousSports (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't watch enough NFC games to have a prediction. But being a New Englander, I like your AFC list .


----------



## dl290485 (Jun 9, 2013)

I predict someone will throw a ball... and possibly someone will kick one too. I also see in my crystal ball a large man will crash into another large man...


----------



## Dougz (Jun 10, 2013)

NFC: SF, GB, ATL, WASH, SEA, CHI
AFC: DEN, NE, HOUs, BAL, MIA, CIN
AFCC: Houston @ Denver
NFCC: Seattle @ Green Bay
SB: DEN vs GB


----------



## jtprin (Jun 10, 2013)

Dougz, you only have two new playoff teams. Every year there is at least five new teams that didn't make it the previous year. It's happened for like two decades straight.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Umm i think aaron hernandez will be on the receiving end of a lot of balls..lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 10, 2013)

A few predictions:

1 Kaepernick's narccasistic nature leads to a sophomore slump, along with the sudden lack of wideouts and teammates bashing each other in the head with bottles, and the 49ers take a major step back next year. Plus statistics show that super bowl losers typically slump the next year. Odds are against them. With that in mind, I think they make the playoffs but won't finish against...

2 Seattle, filling that void, and winning the NFC. The addition of Harvin, along with the emmergence of Russle Wilson in the last half of the season with the best QBR in the last 9 games, and the continued success of Lynch and the O line, the Hawks take the next step forward. The D will again be tops in the league as far as points allowed, but will have an improved pass rush with the addition of cliff avril. Clemons returns quickly from his mcl and I see that as the teams most improved position. The secondary remains the best in the league. 

3 Super bowl winners Baltimore will make the playoffs, but will not appear in the super bowl again. They lost too many parts in free agency due to lack of cap space. 

4 Tom Brady still manages to get the Pats into the post season even without Hernandez, Gronk gone for first 4-6 games presumably, an injury prone Amendola replacing a super productive Welker, and Flyod gone. Pats average 6 points less per game, but still make the playoffs in their week division. 

5 My surprise playoff team this season will be...the Dolphins. I think Tannahil takes a step forward with another year, and he was armed with some weapons at wideout in the off season and some protection up front. Another team I think that will be much better this year is KC, but I don't see them making the playoffs.

6 I think the NFC west is the strongest division the next year. The seahwaks and niners on top, and St Louis probably much better this year after stock pilling draft picks from the RG3 trade, and Arizona will only be better with Palmer at the helm. 

7 Mark Sanchez gets benched for Geno Smith by...at least week 6. The Jers still suck. Rex Ryan loses his job.

8 Peyton Manning chokes in the playoffs again. Throws a shit ton of picks.

9 Cowboys...same old shit. Romo fails in post season with epic interception(s).

10 Philly goes with Barkley. Vick holds the ball too long for Chip Kelleys liking. They are not much better than last year. 

11 Tebow will not be on the Patriots roster come week 1. I don't think this needs to be explained.

That's all I've got for now...


----------



## Constiello (Jul 10, 2013)

Broncos spank everyone leading to top and perform controversial touch down dances during superbowl win

and your mom gets tased streaking on field


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh yeah, rg3 either blows his knee out again, or is far less productive because he won't run like he did before. Without rg3 as a run threat, their offense will be far less productive. Plus I don't trust rg3 as a pocket passer, which is what he will need to become in order to save his knee for the future...too bad.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 12, 2013)

Superbowl losers have typically done quite well the season after. It's the winners who struggle. That said, I don't think that means much of anything.

As far as Kaepernick goes, he's gonna blow people away next year. The raw talent is unbelievable. And he's smart. And he works his ass off. When his mental game catches up with his ridiculous physical skills he will be near impossible to defend.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 19, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Superbowl losers have typically done quite well the season after. It's the winners who struggle. That said, I don't think that means much of anything.
> 
> As far as Kaepernick goes, he's gonna blow people away next year. The raw talent is unbelievable. And he's smart. And he works his ass off. When his mental game catches up with his ridiculous physical skills he will be near impossible to defend.


Are you kidding me? NFL History proves that the Super Bowl loser is not likely to return to the &#8220;big show.&#8221; In fact, only five Super Bowl losing teams have returned to the game. Two of those five have won. About 30% of Super Bowl losing teams miss the playoffs the following season. However, around 32% make it to the Divisional round and lose. - See more at: http://proplayerinsiders.com/49ers-ilb-duo-patrick-willis-and-navorro-bowman-calls-super-bowl-loss-fuel-to-the-fire/#sthash.EZAhMdDu.dpuf

I can't deny Kaepernick's physical tools, dude is an athelete. But in his limited playing time he already had some clunkers. Both Seattle and Baltimore built a blue print for how to stop Keapernick, the other teams will see that and know how to stop him. he snuck up on the league last year, it won't happen again.


----------



## jtprin (Aug 6, 2013)

Updated picks:

NFC - Packers, Giants, Falcons, Bucs, Cowboys, 49ers
AFC - Patriots, Ravens, Broncos, Texans, Chiefs, Dolphins

NFCCG - Packers vs. Bucs
AFCCG - Broncos vs. Texans


----------



## cowboysfan1993 (Aug 30, 2013)

jtprin said:


> *NFC* - Packers, Saints, Cowboys, 49ers, Bucs, Giants *AFC* - Patriots, Broncos, Texans, Ravens, Dolphins, Bengals [HR][/HR]*NFCCG* - GB vs. SF *AFCCG* - DEN vs. HOU


Love it. Cowboys all day


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 30, 2013)

jtprin said:


> Updated picks:
> 
> NFC - Packers, Giants, Falcons, Bucs, Cowboys, 49ers
> AFC - Patriots, Ravens, Broncos, Texans, Chiefs, Dolphins
> ...


Lol you have the Giants and Bucs in the NFC and not the Seahawks? Wow, you don't really know your football, do you? And the Dolphins? Lol, change that to Cinci.


----------



## Smokez94 (Aug 31, 2013)

49ers will go back to the superbowl this year or next for shure.


----------



## jtprin (Aug 31, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Lol you have the Giants and Bucs in the NFC and not the Seahawks? Wow, you don't really know your football, do you? And the Dolphins? Lol, change that to Cinci.


*Five* new teams make the playoffs every single season... picking all of the division favorites you saw on ESPN or NFL Network just means you lack originality and know nothing about the history of the NFL. No one expected the Colts, Vikings, or Seahawks to make it last season either.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 31, 2013)

jtprin said:


> *Five* new teams make the playoffs every single season... picking all of the division favorites you saw on ESPN or NFL Network just means you lack originality and know nothing about the history of the NFL. No one expected the Colts, Vikings, or Seahawks to make it last season either.


And I don't think the colts or the Vikings will be there again. I also don't think washington is in the playoffs again either. The seahwaks are stacked as fuck though, on par with the niners. And speaking of nfl history, it states that the Super Bowl losing team is likely to slump the next year. I see the niners stumbling this year. It's an average of five teams a year, meaning sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 31, 2013)

Browns-Broncos AFC
Seahawks-49ers NFC

Superbow, Seahawks-Broncos, Seahawks NFL Champs.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Browns-Broncos AFC
> Seahawks-49ers NFC
> 
> Superbow, Seahawks-Broncos, Seahawks NFL Champs.


Wow, Browns? That's bold, I like it.

Go hawks.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 31, 2013)

That division will be pretty weak this year.


----------



## ChiefSmokinDope (Aug 31, 2013)

Lions will win it all


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 1, 2013)

Can't...wait...for football...had to buy new madden...to get fix...aaahhhhu


----------



## kinetic (Sep 1, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Can't...wait...for football...had to buy new madden...to get fix...aaahhhhu


I'm sitting here thinking about going out to buy it right now.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Po boy (Sep 6, 2013)

Miami has a perfect season!!! wait, that was the early 70's. damn!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Umm i think aaron hernandez will be on the receiving end of a lot of balls..lol


Im on the floor!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Oh yeah, rg3 either blows his knee out again, or is far less productive because he won't run like he did before. Without rg3 as a run threat, their offense will be far less productive. Plus I don't trust rg3 as a pocket passer, which is what he will need to become in order to save his knee for the future...too bad.


I don't think your giving Shananah or RG3 enough credit here. Im looking forward to a more well rounded quarterback that has learned how to stay OUT of trouble! Look what kind of year Adrian Peterson had after his knee injury...it's going to be an EPIC year for my Redskins!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 8, 2013)

Steelers finish 1-15


----------



## jtprin (Sep 16, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> And I don't think the colts or the Vikings will be there again. I also don't think washington is in the playoffs again either. The seahwaks are stacked as fuck though, on par with the niners. And speaking of nfl history, it states that the Super Bowl losing team is likely to slump the next year. I see the niners stumbling this year. It's an average of five teams a year, meaning sometimes more, sometimes less.


No, it's not an average, it's every year for the past 15+ years there has been *at least* five *new* playoff teams that didn't make it the previous year.


----------



## Gryzz4227 (Sep 16, 2013)

Norml + Super Bowl...could it happen?
http://blog.norml.org/2013/09/16/help-put-the-message-of-marijuana-legalization-before-millions-with-a-norml-super-bowl-ad/


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 16, 2013)

What an embarrassing showing by the niners. Truley pathetic. Keapernick had a 20.1 qbr, was sacked 5 times threw 3 picks along with 5 total turnovers. Boldin and Davis were ghosted. Better hope other teams dont watch the tape on this one


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2013)

Too bad Seahawks can't play like this on the road.......49ers will even the score in San Fran........


----------



## CrazyBrennie (Sep 17, 2013)

I think this was a good thing for the Niners in the long run....
The worst thing that could have happened is a 16-0 season, followed by losing the first playoff game because of cockiness.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2013)

Best touchdown celebration ever......[video=youtube;Bu9kjGFOXdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bu9kjGFOXdQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## jtprin (Sep 18, 2013)

Chiefs and Dolphins 2-0 haha


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Too bad Seahawks can't play like this on the road.......49ers will even the score in San Fran........


Hawks have won 4 of the last 5 east coast road games, I'd say they've turned that around pretty well. Lol last time the hawks played in SF, the niners scratched out a win. And Wilson was just getting started, the team hadn't gelled yet. 

Too bad history says the super bowl losers don't do very well the next season...


----------



## jtprin (Sep 19, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> What an embarrassing showing by the niners. Truley pathetic. Keapernick had a 20.1 qbr, was sacked 5 times threw 3 picks along with 5 total turnovers. Boldin and Davis were ghosted. Better hope other teams dont watch the tape on this one


You act like a team having one bad game on the field and getting that put on tape means that every single other opponent just needs to simply view the tape and then they'll be able to magically stop the Niners with ease. Every team in the league has poor outings on film... too bad it's completely irrelevant if you get outplayed... or if that team drastically switches up their game approach... or if injuries occur... or if matchups change... etc. Schematically, a team can play perfect defense and still give up 50 points.


----------



## jtprin (Sep 22, 2013)

Chiefs and Dolphins 3-0


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 23, 2013)

Niners look lame. 

At home, none the less.

Cant wait for the hawks to go in there and crush it.

Go hawks.


----------



## Chfjris (Oct 23, 2013)

I like your AFC list




.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 13, 2014)

I predict the 9ers win the championship game 20-13 against the hawks..


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 13, 2014)

Hawks will beat 49s 25-14


----------

